# Casey Anthony



## hoyle21 (Jul 5, 2011)

Is probably going down, that jury didn't take much time at all.

Id still probably hit it.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 5, 2011)

Hang that bitch only after she's been thoroughly sodomized and gang raped.


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 5, 2011)

1. she is hot
2. there's way more to it than we're being told.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 5, 2011)

I would like to know the whole story one day.


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, i don't know how I feel about it. I know there's sick people out there but I feel like there's someone else involved. I just personally don't buy the "she just wanted to party so she killed her daughter." I feel like there's a third party, possibly a drug dealer at the time?


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow, she got off, not expecting that at all.


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 5, 2011)

Can't say I don't agree with it though...


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 5, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> Can't say I don't agree with it though...



Me neither, the prosecutions case was horrible.   Normally a decision that fast is guilty though.


----------



## SFW (Jul 5, 2011)

Not guilty of Murder.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 5, 2011)

While she's guilty as hell, I like verdicts like this every now and again to show how inept our government is.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 5, 2011)

WTF  SHe was guilty


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 5, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> Me neither, the prosecutions case was horrible.   Normally a decision that fast is guilty though.



And the judge was HORRIBLY biased. It was easy to see whos side he was on. The defense hardly got a break. Can you PROVE she did it? No. Are you going to send someone to the chair based on a whim? It was soley a circumstantial case. I'm happy for the verdict, and wether she did or didn't do it, hopefully she takes this new chance at life and turns it around.

edit: everyone saying she was guilty...says who? It couldn't be proven in a court of law so how do you know? Think about it...what evidence do they have that SHE did it? none...


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 5, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> While she's guilty as hell, I like verdicts like this every now and again to show how inept out government is.



Agreed, I think she should sue.   She's been jail for three years for no reason at all.


----------



## DEATH MATCH (Jul 5, 2011)

Not guilty


----------



## DEATH MATCH (Jul 5, 2011)

*Casey anthony not guilty*

She is free she was not guilty by 12 jurors


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 5, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> Agreed, I think she should sue.   She's been jail for three years for no reason at all.



not true. she will be sentenced to around 4-5 years for lying to a law enforcement officer. Sooooo time served and she could be out and free on thursday.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 5, 2011)

I bet she gets time served for lying to the po-po.


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 5, 2011)

Hope so. She wouldn't fair so well by a jury of her cellmates. 

This is def a win for the defense, the council had a number of hurdles to jump day in an day out. They had a job to do and they did it, while a little sloppy at times, they still got the job done.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 5, 2011)

Defense attorney cannot even believe the verdict!

He is babbling on and on


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 5, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Defense attorney cannot even believe the verdict!
> 
> He is babbling on and on



for the last three years her verdict seemed sealed. Everyone and their mother had already pinned her guilty from t he day she was arrested. including her own parents. It's certainly a surprising verdict.


----------



## LAM (Jul 5, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> It was soley a circumstantial case



as are most murder cases tried...most murders are not committed on video or in front of witnesses...


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 5, 2011)

LAM said:


> as are most murder cases tried...most murders are not committed on video or in front of witnesses...



There is usually a murder weapon or at least a cause of
death though.


----------



## stylus187 (Jul 5, 2011)

That crazy bitch live 2.4 miles from my house! This not guilty veridict has my community in an uproar!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 5, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> for the last three years her verdict seemed sealed. Everyone and their mother had already pinned her guilty from t he day she was arrested. including her own parents. It's certainly a surprising verdict.


 
me too, My wife has been watching the trial and I got a blwo by blow recap daily!  

unbelievable !


----------



## jagbender (Jul 5, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> That crazy bitch live 2.4 miles from my house! This not guilty veridict has my community in an uproar!


 
I live in SW FL cannot imagine the community reaction


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 5, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> That crazy bitch live 2.4 miles from my house! This not guilty veridict has my community in an uproar!



she could come live with me


----------



## LAM (Jul 5, 2011)

the main injustice if for Caylee as now her murder has gone free, not guilty doesn't mean innocent.

the 2nd is that now she will make millions of book and movie deals and live a more financially comfortable life than most, when she should be spending the rest of her life in prison.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 5, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> she could come live with me





You say that now, but pass her the salt instead of the pepper, and we'll find you 3 mos. later in an open field with a plastic bag duct taped shut around your neck!


----------



## Evil Eagle (Jul 5, 2011)

LAM said:


> as are most murder cases tried...most murders are not committed on video or in front of witnesses...



This case is different. They had ZERO forensic evidence linking Casey to murder. I think this is a good verdict because sending someone to prison or the chair based on pure circumstantial evidence and zero forensic evidence would be a terrible lapse in our judicial system, that's the kind of shit that happens in third world countries. 

With that said, do I think she did it? Yes. 

But, looking like a murderer doesn't make you a murderer. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 5, 2011)

LAM said:


> the main injustice if for Caylee as now her murder has gone free, not guilty doesn't mean innocent.
> 
> the 2nd is that now she will make millions of book and movie deals and live a more financially comfortable life than most, when she should be spending the rest of her life in prison.



Again, a man of reason.

Only in america, huh LAM!


----------



## LAM (Jul 5, 2011)

Evil Eagle said:


> They had ZERO forensic evidence linking Casey to murder.



and how were murders solved before forensics?


----------



## LAM (Jul 5, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Again, a man of reason.
> 
> Only in america, huh LAM!



not really a surprise in a state with drive through liquor stores and well Rick Scott...


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 5, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> You say that now, but pass her the salt instead of the pepper, and we'll find you 3 mos. later in an open field with a plastic bag duct taped shut around your neck!



 I have no kids, plenty of booze that I don't drink anymore, and served equal jail time, I think we'd get along great! Plus, you could tell that chick likes to get the shit beat out of her in the sack.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 5, 2011)

I wonder...if I killed her, waited a month to report it, do you think I'd get off Scott free?


----------



## Evil Eagle (Jul 5, 2011)

LAM said:


> and how were murders solved before forensics?



Based on emotion, no telling how many innocent people died as a result or spent their lives rotting in a prison cell. There is no reason to use tactics from the 1800's whenever we have the ability to process forensic data. 

You're arguing with emotion instead of logic, and it will back you into a tight corner someday. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## awhites1 (Jul 5, 2011)

lawl


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 5, 2011)

Evil Eagle said:


> Based on emotion, no telling how many innocent people died as a result or spent their lives rotting in a prison cell. There is no reason to use tactics from the 1800's whenever we have the ability to process forensic data.
> 
> You're arguing with emotion instead of logic, and it will back you into a tight corner someday.
> 
> Sent from my Android device









YouTube Video


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 5, 2011)

Evil Eagle said:


> Based on emotion, no telling how many innocent people died as a result or spent their lives rotting in a prison cell. There is no reason to use tactics from the 1800's whenever we have the ability to process forensic data.
> 
> Your arguing with emotion instead of logic, and it will back you into a tight corner someday.
> 
> Sent from my Android device



That's what i'm saying. it's truly a shame how the general public thinks. They're all outside court screaming and crying that our justice system has failed and is flawed and Oj this and oj that....Firstly, in the OJ case, there WAS plenty of evidence tying OJ to the crime, however it was no admissible in court due to many reasons. in casey's case, there is NO evidence tying her to the murder. Sure we want to know who did it and what happened, but we have no proof that casey had anything to do with the murder of her daughter. Just because it doesn't make sense, doesn't show she did it. So if all these people get their heads out of their ass, they'll see the justice system has done it's job.


----------



## awhites1 (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 5, 2011)

As much as I hate to say it, this is what makes our legal system the greatest in the world.  We all know the bitch is guilty but the sorry ass prosecutors office obviously didn't prove their case beyond a reasonable doubt and Casey's attorneys convinced the jurors of this.  It happens every day.  Casey got her day in court and the prosecutor lost.  That's not her fault.  

Casey didn't win, the prosecutor lost.


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 5, 2011)

ps. is it too late for her to collect the life insurance for caylee? She might want to pay off those back taxes before she gets locked up for that.


----------



## LAM (Jul 5, 2011)

Evil Eagle said:


> You're arguing with emotion instead of logic, and it will back you into a tight corner someday.



actually I'm not.  I had half my criminal justice degree finished before getting in trouble with the law and had to change majors, I'm quite knowledgeable in the subject.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 5, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> I have no kids, plenty of booze that I don't drink anymore, and served equal jail time, I think we'd get along great! Plus, you could tell that chick likes to get the shit beat out of her in the sack.



Perfect!


----------



## Evil Eagle (Jul 5, 2011)

LAM said:


> actually I'm not.  I had half my criminal justice degree finished before getting in trouble with the law and had to change majors, I'm quite knowledgeable in the subject.



And I was one class short of my criminal justice degree when I found out the police academy I was trying to get into wouldn't take me because of my hearing. Does that mean anything? No. Even if you had a degree doesn't make you more right than the next person. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## LAM (Jul 5, 2011)

there was plenty of circumstantial evidence just not for 1st degree murder.  the DA should have went for negligent homicide and/or manslaughter which is much easier to prove given there was not even remains from the body to determine the cause of death.  

We had a long debate about this with some of my friends on metro over dinner years ago.


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 5, 2011)

LAM said:


> there was plenty of circumstantial evidence just not for 1st degree murder.  the DA should have went for negligent homicide and/or manslaughter which is much easier to prove given there was not even remains from the body to determine the cause of death.
> 
> We had a long debate about this with some of my friends on metro over dinner years ago.



Curious, what evidence do you see that the jury didn't that shows she did it? Did you notice manslaughter and other murder charges were brought against her in the same case but all were found not guilty? So I guess it wasn't easier to prove because they didn't do it. Sure, so much of the story doesn't add up, sure there's bits and pieces that say she knew something, but I don't recall anything that showed without a doubt she did it.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Jul 5, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> Curious, what evidence do you see that the jury didn't that shows she did it? Did you notice manslaughter and other murder charges were brought against her in the same case but all were found not guilty? So I guess it wasn't easier to prove because they didn't do it. Sure, so much of the story doesn't add up, sure there's bits and pieces that say she knew something, but I don't recall anything that showed without a doubt she did it.



Thats because there wasn't anything. Hell, they couldn't even prove HOW she died. It's a shitty ordeal for sure. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 5, 2011)

Evil Eagle said:


> Thats because there wasn't anything. Hell, they couldn't even prove HOW she died. It's a shitty ordeal for sure.
> 
> Sent from my Android device



shhhhh I know, I was just trying to patronize lam.


----------



## LAM (Jul 5, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> Curious, what evidence do you see that the jury didn't that shows she did it? Did you notice manslaughter and other murder charges were brought against her in the same case but all were found not guilty?



they didn't try to prove it was manslaughter, they tried to prove it was premeditated that is what the prosecution focused on.  overcharging is very common in the US criminal justice system.

they could have used the lack of evidence of a "real nanny" when Kaylee wasn't with Casey and was not with George or Cindy to build a case around that.


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 5, 2011)

Manslaughter was an actual charge brought against her in this case. One which she was found not guilty of. Even if the prosecution focused harder on that charge, I still don't see a guilty verdict. There's still no proof that she was in any way responsible for her death. Okay so she didn't have a legit nanny, so she must have had something to do with her death. I just don't see a good case being brought from that. 

i do however think there was a third party. possible a drug dealer/addict that she had caylee stay with so she could have time away. And something went wrong there. That would explain why she was not worried after her arrest, she 'knew' caylee was okay. iirc, she was planning on getting immunity on child neglect chargers after being bailed out the first time she was arrested and picking up her caylee alive and well and moving on with her life. I think imo when she got out, that's when she herself found out something went wrong. What do you do then? Admit you were a dipshit and take the manslaughter, neglect etc charges or deny deny deny to the very end and hope for the best? If any of you know or were hard drug addicts, you'd understand the lying portion of casey's defense from day 1. There is no rhyme or reason to the lies they tell and they don't have to make sense, because in their head it makes perfect sense and they feel like they're pulling the wool over everyones eyes even if that's hardly the situation.

and ps. don't take anything i say personally, if i sound like i'm attacking you or your opinions i don't mean to. I just love a good debate <3


----------



## LAM (Jul 5, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> Manslaughter was an actual charge brought against her in this case. One which she was found not guilty of. Even if the prosecution focused harder on that charge, I still don't see a guilty verdict. There's still no proof that she was in any way responsible for her death. Okay so she didn't have a legit nanny, so she must have had something to do with her death. I just don't see a good case being brought from that.



negligent homicide


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 5, 2011)

what about it?


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 5, 2011)

there goes my chance for a conjugal visit....maybe when i move back to florida we'll hookup one night.....i just won't fall asleep afterward til she leaves


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 5, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> there goes my chance for a conjugal visit....maybe when i move back to florida we'll hookup one night.....i just won't fall asleep afterward til she leaves



And don't sniff her panties unless you like licking the sticky side of duct tape.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 5, 2011)

i think most parents who kill their kids do not premeditate it. that's what fucked this case up. stupid stupid stupid. not guilty of premeditation does not mean not guilty of killing her child.


----------



## LAM (Jul 5, 2011)

you don't have to prove malice aforethought. 

she was the sole care giver it would have been much easier to prove the Kaylee died under Casey's watch via an "known manner" of death.   the child is last seen with Casey alive on this date, goes missing and/or unreported for 30 days, then the remains shows up in a laundry bag from the Anthony household on this date.  they could have filled in the gaps from there.

I've been smoking weed for 20 years now, know plenty of dealers never known a single one that would have watched somebody's crying 2 year old that wears diapers, not going to happen.  

people are convicted all the time with out bodies and or murder weapons so you don't even need hard evidence like that.


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 5, 2011)

little wing - in my understanding of all of the charges, premeditation was not required. am i right lam? For the murder charges, they just had to prove 1 of i forget how many states of mind or intents..something along those lines. It's been a few years since i studied criminal justice.

lam, that was the...3rd i think, charge against her. And like you said, their focus was not on that charge but they did touch base on it in closing arguments and rebuttle.  And sure, people are convicted all the time of crimes without hard evidence, but would you feel comfortable taking someones life based on speculation? I wouldn't even feel comfortable being the prosecutor gong up there and giving some story of how i *think* the gaps of story are filled and saying "judge her based on this story i'm telling you." Not to mention the second you started with a mother goose tale the defense would surely object and you'd be standing there without a leg to stand on. 

the prosecution was made up of an excellent team, and executed their side very well. I think if they felt they had a better shot at going for a different angle, then they would have. But the fact that they didn't, could either show they felt too comfortable in an easy guilty verdict, or they weren't comfortable enough to stray from murder 1. 

Just to throw it out there, what about a dealer/pedophile? What about as collateral? She had no job, no funds were coming in, she couldn't even afford gas. I don't know, just throwing ideas out there as I still feel there is a third party involved and that she didn't directly have anything to do with it other than some arrogant drug fueled decision.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 5, 2011)

it's just very sad and ugly for that little girl. i have kids and can't even imagine not knowing where they are every minute when they are that young. can they try and go after her for anything else or are they through? she has to know a lot more than she is saying.

you mean like maybe she let someone hold her daughter for collateral? what a sick fucking world it is when things like that are not only possible but probable.


----------



## maxpro2 (Jul 5, 2011)

LAM said:


> people are convicted all the time with out bodies and or murder weapons so you don't even need hard evidence like that.



Even if you have "enough" evidence, the jury must still review it and give it weight. Clearly the jury had doubt and wasn't convinced. Case closed.


----------



## LAM (Jul 5, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> lam, that was the...3rd i think, charge against her. And like you said, their focus was not on that charge but they did touch base on it in closing arguments and rebuttle.  And sure, people are convicted all the time of crimes without hard evidence, but would you feel comfortable taking someones life based on speculation? I wouldn't even feel comfortable being the prosecutor gong up there and giving some story of how i *think* the gaps of story are filled and saying "judge her based on this story i'm telling you." Not to mention the second you started with a mother goose tale the defense would surely object and you'd be standing there without a leg to stand on.
> 
> the prosecution was made up of an excellent team, and executed their side very well. I think if they felt they had a better shot at going for a different angle, then they would have. But the fact that they didn't, could either show they felt too comfortable in an easy guilty verdict, or they weren't comfortable enough to stray from murder 1.
> 
> Just to throw it out there, what about a dealer/pedophile? What about as collateral? She had no job, no funds were coming in, she couldn't even afford gas. I don't know, just throwing ideas out there as I still feel there is a third party involved and that she didn't directly have anything to do with it other than some arrogant drug fueled decision.



I told the gf from day 1 that they shouldn't have made it murder 1 and death penalty, there just wasn't enough to support that.  Not a big history in the US with women and the death penalty.

they should have made in negligent homicide and desecration of a human corpse.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 5, 2011)

All we can do is armchair quarterback this.  We weren't in the courtroom, we weren't on the jury.  She had her day in court and there simply wasn't enough evidence or testimony to prove beyond the shadow of a doubt.


----------



## LAM (Jul 5, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> All we can do is armchair quarterback this.  We weren't in the courtroom, we weren't on the jury.  She had her day in court and there simply wasn't enough evidence or testimony to prove beyond the shadow of a doubt.



historical in the US women don't get the death penalty, that was a bad call by the DA.  they should know to use historical data more efficiently and not public opinion.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 5, 2011)

She was already convicted by public opinion.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 5, 2011)

She's as innocent as OJ was.  Justice system is a joke.


----------



## LAM (Jul 5, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> She's as innocent as OJ was.  Justice system is a joke.



not even apples to apples...OJ was straight busted he just wasn't caught at the scene.  he had a team of great lawyers.

there was very little hard evidence in the Anthony case, and Jose Biaz is far from a great lawyer.  as the saying goes it's not what you know but what you can prove.


----------



## maxpro2 (Jul 5, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Justice system is a joke.



Dude... are you ******* serious? This case speaks volumes of our legal system. A white trash mother was accused of killing a child in a conservative state. Everyone acted as if she was guilty from day one. The "mob" would have had her head 3 years ago. 

But, instead, an impartial jury got to hear the case in a level-headed arena. She was innocent until proven guilty. The jury found that the government didn't meet its burden of proving her guilt. Why don't you look up the reasons why we have trial by jury. *It protects us all *from government taking away our liberty arbitrarily. *It protects us all * from corruption. 

When "beyond any reasonable doubt" goes away, we all become criminals. 

Remember that, "It is better to risk saving a guilty man than to condemn an innocent one." (Voltaire)

This is what America is based on. If you want summary executions, get the f*ck out of this country. If you aren't familiar with the Constitution, then go read it. Get yourself educated before you say such ignorant things.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2011)

I loved the verdict.  Another hype train crashed.

It wasnt YOUR kid so stop talking with a biased tone.  Anyone with a right set of eyes and ears would guess this result.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Jul 5, 2011)

maxpro2 said:


> Dude... are you ******* serious? This case speaks volumes of our legal system. A white trash mother was accused of killing a child in a conservative state. Everyone acted as if she was guilty from day one. The "mob" would have had her head 3 years ago.
> 
> But, instead, an impartial jury got to hear the case in a level-headed arena. She was innocent until proven guilty. The jury found that the government didn't meet its burden of proving her guilt. Why don't you look up the reasons why we have trial by jury. *It protects us all *from government taking away our liberty arbitrarily. *It protects us all * from corruption.
> 
> ...



VERY well said!!! If I knew how to give you reps I totally would lol.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 5, 2011)

LAM said:


> and how were murders solved before forensics?



Yep, this is relatively new stuff........25 yrs or so.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 5, 2011)

LAM said:


> not really a surprise in a state with drive through liquor stores and well Rick Scott...



Oh, I can't help it.......................HANGING CHADS!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 5, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> little wing - in my understanding of all of the charges, premeditation was not required.



To be convicted of 1st Degree murder, Premeditation is a pre-req. If it was just "in the moment", it is 2nd degree and takes away the death penalty. This is NC law.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 5, 2011)

maxpro2 said:


> Dude... are you ******* serious? This case speaks volumes of our legal system. A white trash mother was accused of killing a child in a conservative state. Everyone acted as if she was guilty from day one. The "mob" would have had her head 3 years ago.
> 
> But, instead, an impartial jury got to hear the case in a level-headed arena. She was innocent until proven guilty. The jury found that the government didn't meet its burden of proving her guilt. Why don't you look up the reasons why we have trial by jury. *It protects us all *from government taking away our liberty arbitrarily. *It protects us all * from corruption.
> 
> ...



 Really man? Get educated before I say such ignorant things, do you even know me? No, and you have no idea of my history of studying the law. Don't even get me started, but I'll give you one example. In California you can kill someone with a car, run them over and over and while drunk and get a max of 3-5 years, however if you were to do the same thing say get into a bar fight and kill someone on accident you can get 15-20 years or even 25+, Now tell me the difference... Killing someone is killing someone.

There is so much wrong shit with this justice system, so much. Did I say line them up and kill someone? No I didn't, I just said are justice system is fucked up. Obviously you haven't been in a situation where the law (again justice system) completely fucked you over. Wake up and smell the shit.


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 6, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Really man? Get educated before I say such ignorant things, do you even know me? No, and you have no idea of my history of studying the law. Don't even get me started, but I'll give you one example. In California you can kill someone with a car, run them over and over and while drunk and get a max of 3-5 years, however if you were to do the same thing say get into a bar fight and kill someone on accident you can get 15-20 years or even 25+, Now tell me the difference... Killing someone is killing someone.
> 
> There is so much wrong shit with this justice system, so much. Did I say line them up and kill someone? No I didn't, I just said are justice system is fucked up. Obviously you haven't been in a situation where the law (again justice system) completely fucked you over. Wake up and smell the shit.




Sure, the justice system has it's flaws, but imo they're totally irrelevant with this case. You might as well just blanket the country as a whole with your statement if you want to bring in irrelevant topics. This case surely shows the positive sides of our system in how emotions do not render verdicts; Only hard evidence does. That's hugely important and says quite a bit about how well the system does work in some instances. Not trying to attack you, I just think your grudge against our justice system is hindering your seeing the way this case went fluently. just my $0.02



ZECH said:


> To be convicted of 1st Degree murder, Premeditation is a pre-req. If it was just "in the moment", it is 2nd degree and takes away the death penalty. This is NC law.




With "NC" are you saying north carolina? If so, not sure what that has to do with a florida case. If it's some other abbreviation, I missed it. But thanks, I wasn't sure if you could still have 1st degree without pre med. However, I bet it would be possible to argue pre med even if days hadn't passed before the killing. You could plan a murder out even minutes before you act it out.


----------



## OUTLAW01 (Jul 6, 2011)

I understand there was a lot of emotion involved instead of logic, but my opinion the bitch did it and should fry for it


----------



## ZECH (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes it is North Carolina law. But I think it is the same in most states......google Florida 1st degree murder elements.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 6, 2011)

Backseat Lawyer: Casey Anthony Trial - Here is What the State Has To Do To Prove Its Case Under Florida Law


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 6, 2011)

lol with all the arguments i'm having on fb check out what popped up....too bad it's not really her


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 6, 2011)

back off my woman....i'm gonna ask her out when she's released and yes we will have a sextape scandal!!!


----------



## LAM (Jul 6, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> back off my woman....i'm gonna ask her out when she's released and yes we will have a sextape scandal!!!



I suggest wearing a condom so we don't have to endure another trial with her and an "accidental" death of another baby...


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 6, 2011)

LAM said:


> I suggest wearing a condom so we don't have to endure another trial with her and an "accidental" death of another baby...



as if all the test in my system hasn't killed all my sperm?


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 6, 2011)

LAM said:


> I suggest wearing a condom so we don't have to endure another trial with her and an "accidental" death of another baby...



Atleast you won't have to pay for an abortion.





too cruel, too cruel.


----------



## feinburgrl (Jul 7, 2011)

Who is the father of Casey Anthony baby?


----------



## Little Jon (Jul 7, 2011)

She rid the world of a physical exemplification  of the human cycle and, in doing so (as far as I am concerned), did our  evolution as human being's a favor.


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 7, 2011)

feinburgrl said:


> Who is the father of Casey Anthony baby?



they don't really know...one time they said he was dead in a car accident, another time i heard he just abandoned casey and caylee. who knows


----------



## Curt James (Jul 7, 2011)

*Whatever happens at sentencing, some still want Casey Anthony to pay*

*Whatever happens at sentencing, some still want Casey Anthony to pay*

By Lateef Mungin, CNN
UPDATED: 03:54 AM EDT 07.07.11

Whether or not Casey Anthony goes free after her sentencing Thursday, the saga of the 25-year-old Orlando woman acquitted of killing her 2-year-old daughter is far from over.

The state of Florida and a woman named Zenaida Gonzalez want Anthony back in a courtroom soon, along with a firm that helped search for Anthony's daughter when she was reported missing.

Anthony is due in court Thursday for a sentencing hearing on four misdemeanor counts of lying to police regarding a missing person case -- the only charges she was convicted of during her seven-week long murder trial.

She avoided the most serious charges when a jury acquitted her of first degree murder, aggravated child abuse and aggravated manslaughter in the 2008 death of her daughter Caylee.

Each misdemeanor count carries a maximum sentence of one year in county jail, for which Judge Belvin Perry has the option of sentencing her consecutively or concurrently.

Many legal experts believe Anthony will be freed on time-served because she has already been jailed for about three years.

Now, Florida officials are asking that Anthony repay the state for the enormous cost of investigating the case.

In a motion filed Wednesday, the state is urging a judge to set a hearing so it can tally up costs and slap Anthony with the bill.

"The efforts and costs of the investigation were extensive and not immediately available and accordingly, the State of Florida respectfully requests this Court to set a hearing within 60 days to determine total costs," the motion says.

The motion cites a Florida law that allows the state to fine defendants in criminal cases to recoup money spent.

"I think that is such a bogus move by the state," CNN legal analyst Jeffery Toobin said on CNN's "John King USA."

"Casey Anthony won and the state lost," Toobin said. "The state's got to deal with that fact. Maybe they should be better at their jobs, not trying to sue the winner of this case. I just think that this is silly, trivial, demeaning to all concerned."

Marcia Clark, the former Los Angeles prosecutor in the 1995 O.J. Simpson murder trial, said California has a similar law that allows defendants to be fined.

"Look, we're all in dire straits financially and when a case costs undue amount of money and there's extra costs, really should the taxpayer bear that cost?" Clark said. "Why shouldn't the defendant bear the cost? She was convicted, after all. She wasn't completely acquitted."

Texas Equusearch, a firm that helped search for Anthony's daughter, also wants its money back. The company said it used 4,200 searchers and spent $112,000 looking for Caylee in Florida after the girl was reported missing n July 2008, CNN affiliate KTRK reported.

Tim Miller, the head of company, told the affiliate he now believes Caylee was never missing -- and he is contemplating a lawsuit.

"This is the money that really needed to go to families that need us," Miller told the television station.

Additionally, Anthony will also have to deal with a defamation lawsuit from the real Zenaida Gonzalez.

At the time of Caylee's disappearance, Anthony told family members and police that a nanny named Zenaida Fernandez Gonzalez had kidnapped the toddler.

Authorities never found a nanny by that name who cared for Caylee. They did, however, find a woman named Zenaida Fernandez Gonzalez, who denied ever meeting Anthony.

Gonzalez filed a defamation defamation lawsuit that has yet to be settled in court. 

From CNN.com


----------



## ceazur (Jul 7, 2011)

That's the fucking truth. Fine her outta of spite. Grudge fines cause she got away with or merely won.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 7, 2011)

They need to fine Leno and his "joke" writers, too.






YouTube Video


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 7, 2011)

"Casey Anthony won and the state lost," Toobin said. "The state's got to deal with that fact. Maybe they should be better at their jobs, not trying to sue the winner of this case. I just think that this is silly, trivial, demeaning to all concerned."

couldn't have said it better. Get over yourselves. You lost boo hoo. It seems it's still pinned in their heads that she's guilty. Well from a legal stand point she's innocent, so they need to look at it from that angle. You're going to sue a woman for the amount it cost to investigate your daughter's murder?


----------



## Curt James (Jul 7, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> It seems it's still pinned in their heads that she's guilty. Well from a legal stand point she's innocent, so they need to look at it from that angle. You're going to sue a woman for the amount it cost to investigate your daughter's murder?



Definitely see your point, however I get that Texas Equusearch and Zenaida Fernandez Gonzalez want a piece of her, too.


----------



## SFW (Jul 7, 2011)

Buncha fucking Ghouls. Everyone trying to make a buck off this kids death. 

This "zanny" woman needs to shut up and go away. She didnt have a reputation to begin with. Who is she aside from an uneducated, minority hood rat?


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 7, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Definitely see your point, however I get that Texas Equusearch and Zenaida Fernandez Gonzalez want a piece of her, too.



Of course. And anyone can sue anyone. Now i'm a bit shaky on criminal cases being linked with civil cases. she's been found guilty of lying to a law enforcement officer (right off the bat we'd have to look at what they judged she was lying about and to whom.) under tort law, are you able to just say "well she was found guilty in criminal court, so there's my civil case." Or do you have to try the case again to a civil court judge, and prove once again that she lied, and directly resulted in some misfortune for you? 

example...the mexican nanny brings up a case, she says 'well in criminal court she was found guilty of lying to le which including about me stealing her baby, give me money.' she really doesn't have ANY other backing does she? would that hold up or would the court tell her to stfu and no one proved it was HER that casey was talking about, they just happen to have the same name.


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 7, 2011)

she looks hot with her hair down right now. i'd love yank her around by it.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 7, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> she looks hot with her hair down right now. i'd love yank her around by it.



Stick that bitch in the Florida sun for a week, then I would rail her in the ass, make her cry and kick her out.


----------



## SFW (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 8, 2011)

does anyone think she even cares at all that her daughter is dead? she is to be released in a few days i wonder if she will do a little victory dance and for what exactly. i hope they find her bones in a garbage bag soon.


----------



## LAM (Jul 10, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> does anyone think she even cares at all that her daughter is dead? she is to be released in a few days i wonder if she will do a little victory dance and for what exactly. i hope they find her bones in a garbage bag soon.



hell no!  expect for getting caught her plan has worked out better than she ever expected because now she will get paid for interviews, book deals, etc.  she will make 10x the lifetime earnings that she ever would have with her HS diploma.  

where the hell is BTK when you need him!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 10, 2011)

LAM said:


> hell no!  expect for getting caught her plan has worked out better than she ever expected because now she will get paid for interviews, book deals, etc.  she will make 10x the lifetime earnings that she ever would have with her HS diploma.
> 
> where the hell is BTK when you need him!










YouTube Video









 you mean this guy? Yes he could take care of Miss Anthony quite nicely. I'm guessing that's not what you meant rather why can't we get a clean confession from her. 

I really don't see any point in keeping people like this alive. It's just stupid the death penalty cost so much and takes so long so yes that complicates things but in simple right and wrong they are dangerous and we should not have to pour so much money into babysitting them in a box the rest of their lives. There's no way you can convince me to live is worse than to die. they eat, sleep, converse, dream, read, watch tv... it's wrong to think they sit there all wracked with remorse, if they felt remorse or had any kind of conscience they wouldn't be murderers and child rapists etc. if he killed my child it would torment me to know he was alive. if you are a plague upon your fellow man you should simply be removed from the equation. if you put politicians in charge of bathroom breaks taking a shit would cost a million dollars that doesn't change how things _should_ work.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 10, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Caylees-Law-Official-Page/168293809902957

Caylee's Law. The goal is to make it a felony to not report your child under the age of 18 missing after 24 hours.


----------



## LAM (Jul 10, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> you mean this guy? Yes he could take care of Miss Anthony quite nicely. I'm guessing that's not what you meant rather why can't we get a clean confession from her.



I meant what I said...I wish her to be raped, tortured and brutally murdered and hopefully in the very near future...people that harm the very young and very old are the lowest of the low

I hope that Zenaida Fernandez-Gonzalez has a good attorney so they can sue the fuck out of that bitch when she gets paid from a book or movie deal, etc.


----------



## maxpro2 (Jul 10, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Caylees-Law-Official-Page/168293809902957
> 
> Caylee's Law. The goal is to make it a felony to not report your child under the age of 18 missing after 24 hours.



(ignoring the fact that the version of this petition calling for a _federal_ Caylee's law would be unconstitutional) 

This is exactly how democracy should ideally work. Laws must be established and on the books before you can convict someone. We can't bend the system to punish wrongdoing that we haven't thought about yet (not reporting a missing child) by charging someone with murder and relaxing the burden of proof to get a conviction. If we don't like what someone has done but that wrongdoing doesn't necessarily fit into a preexisting crime, then that person gets off free, it becomes a salient issue, and a new law is passed to prohibit that type of behavior going forward.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 10, 2011)

maxpro2 said:


> (ignoring the fact that the version of this petition calling for a _federal_ Caylee's law would be unconstitutional)
> 
> This is exactly how democracy should ideally work. Laws must be established and on the books before you can convict someone. We can't bend the system to punish wrongdoing that we haven't thought about yet (not reporting a missing child) by charging someone with murder and relaxing the burden of proof to get a conviction. If we don't like what someone has done but that wrongdoing doesn't necessarily fit into a preexisting crime, then that person gets off free, it becomes a salient issue, and a new law is passed to prohibit that type of behavior going forward.



it would not have bearing on Casey Anthony just parents who fail to report a missing child after this is made law. i'm sure it will be hammered into a different shape before it passes but it's a good idea and has generated a lot of support. most states would probably support it maybe not as written now but it is major fucked up she didn't report her daughter missing and that should be criminal. each state would have to adopt it as law. 18 are on board so far. 
http://www.change.org/petitions/create-caylees-law



the federal thing is different people have a petition going that is an exception to double jeopardy to try her in federal court because the fbi got involved and she lied to the fbi supposedly it is possible for federal charges??? not sure it holds water but i'm for it.

http://www.change.org/petitions/the...ng-forth-a-federal-case-against-casey-anthony


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 10, 2011)

I find it bothersome that so many people are so deeply involved in this.   11 impartial Jurors who watched every minute of the testimony and saw every last shred of evidence acquitted her in 9 hours.   Everyone else was just subjected to news clips, and Nancy Grace type babble on T.V.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 10, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> I find it bothersome that so many people are so deeply involved in this.   11 impartial Jurors who watched every minute of the testimony and saw every last shred of evidence acquitted her in 9 hours.   Everyone else was just subjected to news clips, and Nancy Grace type babble on T.V.



not guilty does not mean innocent. i find it bothersome that our outraged sense of justice bothers you.


----------



## maxpro2 (Jul 10, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> the federal thing is different people have a petition going that is an exception to double jeopardy to try her in federal court because the fbi got involved and she lied to the fbi supposedly it is possible for federal charges??? not sure it holds water but i'm for it.
> 
> http://www.change.org/petitions/the...ng-forth-a-federal-case-against-casey-anthony



I was only talking about the people saying that we need a federal law punishing the failure to report a missing child. Congress has zero authority to pass such a law, and whoever is rallying for a federal law comes across as extremely ignorant. It actually makes me cringe every time a friend of mine posts a link to the federal petition on Facebook. But if each state wants to pass such a law, then that's cool.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 10, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> not guilty does not mean innocent. i find it bothersome that our outraged sense of justice bothers you.



Your sense of injustice is misplaced at best.


----------



## LAM (Jul 10, 2011)

maxpro2 said:


> I was only talking about the people saying that we need a federal law punishing the failure to report a missing child. Congress has zero authority to pass such a law, and whoever is rallying for a federal law comes across as extremely ignorant.



Can you think of one logical reason not to report a missing child to the authority's?

in terms of sexual predators and small children time is limited as they are usually abused and killed within 3-4 hours.

49 states have safe haven laws.  some states you can even drop off the children up to age 19.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 10, 2011)

LAM said:


> Can you think of one logical reason not to report a missing child to the authority's?



And this is the main point.

I don't know if you have kids, but I do. If I haven't heard from kids close to dark, I give them call just to check in (they all have cell phones). If my kids was missing for a few hours, I'd get worried and start making calls to their friends. If it went past 10PM, I'd call the cops. 

That child wasn't reported missing for a month. Even then, it was by the grandmother.

The prosecutor, and jury, fucked it up. Now the murderer of a 2 year gets to walk free. I hope that society completely ostracizes her and that she dies a miserable death.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 10, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> Your sense of injustice is misplaced at best.



no, what is misguided is your lust for the murderous pig.


----------



## LAM (Jul 10, 2011)

DOMS said:


> The prosecutor, and jury, fucked it up. Now the murderer of a 2 year gets to walk free. I hope that society completely ostracizes her and that she dies a miserable death.



the DA also fucked up by trying to make it a death penalty cause with insufficient evidence to support the cause of death.  there was also no rush to charge her.  they could have tapped the phones and Internet usage for a good period to see if that provided anymore evidence.

they said on the news the other day that the area is flooded again because of rain.  even though Casey is a box of rocks and a horrible liar she did pretty good putting the body in that area, I'm almost positive she knew it stayed flooded and would hide the body for quite some time.

expect to see some copy-cats of this crime.


----------



## maxpro2 (Jul 10, 2011)

LAM said:


> Can you think of one logical reason not to report a missing child to the authority's?
> 
> in terms of sexual predators and small children time is limited as they are usually abused and killed within 3-4 hours.
> 
> 49 states have safe haven laws.  some states you can even drop off the children up to age 19.



I think the law is great. My point was that it can't be a federal law. The individual states have to pass it, and they should.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure out why she didn't just give the child away if she hated her... Besides that the lady is completely fucking insane and disgusting of course.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 10, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why she didn't just give the child away if she hated her... Besides that the lady is completely fucking insane and disgusting of course.



maybe she was making money renting Caylee out to pedophiles who knows. the woman is not there inside. she was looking up how to make chloroform it was in her trunk... i think she killed her accidentally while doing something really fucking wrong... who doesn't report a missing child? who makes up a nanny story? too bad she can't be tortured till she talks.


----------



## maxpro2 (Jul 10, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why she didn't just give the child away if she hated her... Besides that the lady is completely fucking insane and disgusting of course.



You're assuming that the death wasn't an accident. We don't know what happened. That's why she was acquitted. It doesn't do any good to speculate at this point.


----------



## LAM (Jul 10, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why she didn't just give the child away if she hated her... Besides that the lady is completely fucking insane and disgusting of course.



she's a sociopath, her view of the world is not the same as you and I in many ways.  with extreme narcissism the super ego is not fully functional and/or did not develop normally, it is immaturity to the extreme. everything is about "me", those kinds of people are controlled by the Id.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 10, 2011)

maxpro2 said:


> You're assuming that the death wasn't an accident. We don't know what happened. That's why she was acquitted. It doesn't do any good to speculate at this point.



Get over yourself, I understand you don't like me, but your a tool. If you think she's NOT crazy and has problems, you two belong together.


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 11, 2011)

maxpro2 said:


> You're assuming that the death wasn't an accident. We don't know what happened. That's why she was acquitted. It doesn't do any good to speculate at this point.




x2. Too many people here and in this country as a whole that "know this and know that," who are "positive this is what happened" etc. You don't know anything more than any other person. The proper thing to do to sound like you have a brain would be to say "i THINK" instead of trying to prove that you have more insight than florida prosecutors, the fbi, forensic teams and detectives from all over the country. Let it be for crying out loud, THOUSANDS of children are murdered every year in the US alone, I don't see you people crying and protesting for them.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 11, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> THOUSANDS of children are murdered every year in the US alone, I don't see you people crying and protesting for them.



Most of those are correctly sentenced. But yeah, I guess since it happens so often that I should be okay with it.


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 11, 2011)

DOMS said:


> But yeah, I guess since it happens so often that I should be okay with it.



Sure you could twist my point around to make me seem like i'm the arrogant one. Try being consistent in your whining (or "compassion" as you people might call it) instead of singling out whatever crime nancy grace or bill oreily decide to glorify that month. There are countless missing children in the _same area _whose disappearances still are not solved; Are people driving 8 hrs to protest for THEM? are they screaming crying and whining about those cases? That's the point. This case was just sensationalized and everyone jumped on the bandwagon to cry about it. What happens when this is over? Switch back to "general hospital"?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 11, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> Sure you could twist my point around to make me seem like i'm the arrogant one. Try being consistent in your whining (or "compassion" as you people might call it) instead of singling out whatever crime nancy grace or bill oreily decide to glorify that month. There are countless missing children in the _same area _whose disappearances still are not solved; Are people driving 8 hrs to protest for THEM? are they screaming crying and whining about those cases? That's the point. This case was just sensationalized and everyone jumped on the bandwagon to cry about it. What happens when this is over? Switch back to "general hospital"?



You seem to know more about the talking heads than I do. 

You don't seem to be able to understand that a missing child isn't quite the same thing as mother that failed to report her child missing--who was found in long dead in a trunk--and wasn't even the one that reported it.

I'm not driving 8 miles for it, but it's reasonable that I state that she's a murderer, even if incompetent lawyers fucked up the case.

I should also mention that you're arguing just as much in favor of her as those that are arguing against her.


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 11, 2011)

DOMS said:


> You seem to know more about the talking heads than I do.
> 
> You don't seem to be able to understand that a missing child isn't quite the same thing as mother that failed to report her child missing--who was found in long dead in a trunk--and wasn't even the one that reported it.
> 
> ...



Don't you think this stuff happens every day in america and around the world? People slaughter, mutilate, and rape their best friends, children, parents, etc everyday. Is it a shame? Yes of course, but to single out one heinous incident and ignore the rest is arrogant and foolish for argument.

You do realize how our court system works right? Because you seem to be like the rest of the cry babies that throw blame around without even understanding the situation. Lawyers don't make the judgement. The judge, does not make the judgement. Evidence is gathered, it is presented to a jury of our peers and interviews are given with them overseeing. The jury is responsible for reviewing the _evidence_ and making a decision based on that and that alone. Convictions based on speculation go against everything our legal system stands for. But you're right, clearly you could have done a better job than the state of florida prosecutor with years of trial experience...What would your case have consisted of? "Shes guilty because I say so and I know it!" 

edit: and i'm not arguing her innocence or guilt, just arguing those who swear they know she did it with no physical backing to their argument, or people talking down on the prosecutor or judge when it has nothing to do with them but they can't seem to grasp that concept. Did you also get upset at her sentencing that the judge was too lenient? That's a good one I hear a lot too..


----------



## DOMS (Jul 11, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> Don't you think this stuff happens every day in america and around the world? People slaughter, mutilate, and rape their best friends, children, parents, etc everyday. Is it a shame? Yes of course, but to single out one heinous incident and ignore the rest is arrogant and foolish for argument.



I probably know more about it than most people. But this isn't the rest of the world, this is the US. Mothers that murder their children should go free.



flexxthese said:


> You do realize how our court system works right?



You do realize that driving on the roads can result is dying because of someone else's incompetence, right? So when you family member or friend dies, make sure to keep your mouth shut. Because it's clear that when shit goes wrong, it's "just the way it works." 



flexxthese said:


> Lawyers don't make the judgement. The judge, does not make the judgement.



You have the gall to so something so moronic, yet alluding to my not failing in some way. Yes, the lawyers don't make the judgement, but they can go after the death penalty when it's statistically proven that women are almost never get sentenced for it. They can also screw up a valid case. But that's okay, since they're not the ones passing judgement.

In any case, my outrage is less for the legal system and more for a mother than would kill her own 2 year old child.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 11, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> I find it bothersome that so many people are so deeply involved in this.   11 impartial Jurors who watched every minute of the testimony and saw every last shred of evidence acquitted her in 9 hours.   Everyone else was just subjected to news clips, and Nancy Grace type babble on T.V.



I actually watched it wholeheartedly to see if shed get off and observe the outrage.  I knew she would get off just by what was being presented, yet everyone kept voicing their emotional predictions.  "Theyre gonna fry her ass" made me   I kept wondering if they were even watching the trial and if they were, were they so biased that they 'willed' the jury to find her guilty.

Bah.  It will be forgotten about in a year thanks to the media hunting down new stories and new hype trains to crash.

All aboard!


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 11, 2011)

DOMS said:


> You seem to know more about the talking heads than I do.
> 
> You don't seem to be able to understand that a missing child isn't quite the same thing as mother that failed to report her child missing--who was found in long dead in a trunk--and wasn't even the one that reported it.
> 
> ...



She was acquitted and rightfully so.   I am absolutely not saying she is innocent of murder, but to convict and sentence someone to death on that little bit of evidence would have been a bigger injustice than the verdict we got.   They couldnt prove, how she died, where she died, who killed her, how long she was dead, or why she was killed.   They are 0-for in real evidence.

States like Texas have carried out death sentences with harder information, only to find out by DNA evidence years later that the person was innocent.

The issue that I think he has is the same as mine, everyone in this thread seems to be 100% positive that she killed her daughter.   Based on sound bites and clips from Bonbon eating Nancy Grace like television shows.   

A lot of those same people are hooting and hollering about the biased media and how they can't be trusted in other threads.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 11, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> I actually watched it wholeheartedly to see if shed get off and observe the outrage.  I knew she would get off just by what was being presented, yet everyone kept voicing their emotional predictions.  "Theyre gonna fry her ass" made me   I kept wondering if they were even watching the trial and if they were, were they so biased that they 'willed' the jury to find her guilty.
> 
> Bah.  It will be forgotten about in a year thanks to the media hunting down new stories and new hype trains to crash.
> 
> All aboard!



Nice post!!!

Yes, because everyone just spoon feeds themselves whatever the news shows them.  Very few people are capable of thinking for themselves anymore.   I thought for sure she was going to get off, but when they reached a verdict after only 9 hours I thought for sure the jury was going to come back with a crazy verdict.   Usually a fast decision is a guilty decision.   I'm glad this Jury took their responsiblities seriously.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 11, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> The issue that I think he has is the same as mine, everyone in this thread seems to be 100% positive that she killed her daughter.   Based on sound bites and clips from Bonbon eating Nancy Grace like television shows.



Having lawyers fuck up a case does _*not*_ prove that the system works. It only proves that it's fallible.

Let me guess, you're not a parent, correct?


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 11, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Having lawyers fuck up a case does _*not*_ prove that the system works. It only proves that it's fallible.
> 
> Let me guess, you're not a parent, correct?



Not sure how lawyers fucked up the case.    They may have over reached on murder 1 but there were lesser charges as well.   The evidence flat out wasn't there.


You guess wrong again.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 11, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> You guess wrong again.



This is the Internet, so you could be lying. I say that because you seem a little confused on how a 2 year old lives.

What? You think the mother didn't report the kid missing because the kid has a long, two year, history of month-long drunken benders in Vegas, and why should the mother be worried this time because she always comes back? Or maybe the kid ran off with her boyfriend again, and she does this all the time, but they'll end up having a lover's spat and she always comes back?

Since you don't seem sure, I'll clue you in: 2 year-olds don't do those sorts of things.

Most people here aren't saying the legal system is broke, nor are they saying we should allow double jeopardy. We're saying that some people fucked up and that a mother that refuses to report her child missing is a horrible person. 

I guess that unlike you, we're not entitled to our opinions. 

You're awesome. 

Really.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 11, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> Not sure how lawyers fucked up the case.    They may have over reached on murder 1 but there were lesser charges as well.   The evidence flat out wasn't there.
> 
> 
> You guess wrong again.



If you do have kids I feel sorry for them, if you can defend Casey Anthony hard telling what scum you bring around your kids. Do you not fucking get that she didn't report a two year old missing for a month? That her mother had to finally report Caylee missing? 

 A Florida judge is considering whether to unseal a jailhouse video of acquitted murder suspect Casey Anthony that was considered so "highly inflammatory" that it would have made it difficult to give her a fair trial. 
 The video shows Anthony reacting to news reports that a child's body had been found in a swampy area near the Anthony home. 
 The tape reportedly shows Anthony double over and start to  hyperventilate when Orange County jail officials told her a meter reader  had stumbled upon the remains near Suburban Drive, according to an Orlando Sentinel article from 2009.  
 At the time of the Dec. 11, 2008 video, the body was not identified to be the remains of her 2-year-old daughter Caylee. Positive identification came eight days later. 



You are a moron. Do you know where your kids are?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 11, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> Is probably going down, that jury didn't take much time at all.
> 
> Id still probably hit it.



Yea, your kids have it made with a protector like you around. Great instincts dad. Think with your dick ALL the time there Einstein?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 11, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> Yea, your kids have it made with a protector like you around. Great instincts dad. *Think with your dick ALL the time there Einstein?*


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 11, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> i hit girls



Don't you have some wolves to wrestle?  seriously, how desperate for a woman do you have to be to think of having a go at a woman in that kind of a mess?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 11, 2011)

Funny how Hoyle doesn't get people watching this case, caring so much, yet he's the one that watched the trial and made this thread. And Akira you're not better, claiming your buddies girlfriends get you hooked on shows women normally watch. Not a big surprise you two watched the trial and are more interested in the rights of some party girl whore than a dead two year old with duct tape on the face of her skull. Classy.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 11, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> Funny how Hoyle doesn't get people watching this case, caring so much, yet he's the one that watched the trial and made this thread. And Akira you're not better, claiming your buddies girlfriends get you hooked on shows women normally watch. Not a big surprise you two watched the trial and are more interested in the rights of some party girl whore than a dead two year old with duct tape on the face of her skull. Classy.



How people can kill children is beyond me.  Nothing infuriates me more.  There is nothing a child can do that would deserve death.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 11, 2011)

LAM said:


> she's a sociopath, her view of the world is not the same as you and I in many ways.  with extreme narcissism the super ego is not fully functional and/or did not develop normally, it is immaturity to the extreme. everything is about "me", those kinds of people are controlled by the Id.



lol.  From John M. Keynes to Sigmund Freud.  But, yes there's no doubt her ID is in control.  Apparently, she even suggested early on, that she and her lawyer should go on Howard Stern so that they could "get information out."  Then, she laughed and said "but, he'd probably ask about my bra size."  This was when she was released to her parents for a short time, before the body was found.  This was according to the woman that was appointed to stay with her at the home, as her bodyguard while she was out on bail.  Apparently, it was a big adventure to her at first.


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 12, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Let me guess, you're not a parent, correct?



 oh god i was wondering when that was going to come in. It's hopeless, I won't even bother trying to have an educated debate at this point.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 12, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> oh god i was wondering when that was going to come in. It's hopeless, I won't even bother trying to have an educated debate at this point.



Don't let the door hit your ass on the way out.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2011)

*(CNN)* -- *Casey Anthony owes authorities just under $98,000 for  the costs of investigating the disappearance of her 2-year-old  daughter, Caylee, in 2008, a Florida judge ruled Thursday.*
 The  decision means prosecutors are set to recoup less than one-fifth of the  more than $516,000 that they had sought. The state had argued that if it  were not for the 25-year-old Orlando woman's lies, investigators  wouldn't have had to expend the time and money to find her daughter's  body.
 They searched for five months, eventually finding Caylee's  skeletal remains in woods less than a mile from her grandparents'  Orlando home.
 Orange County Superior Court Chief Judge Belvin  Perry Jr. found Anthony is liable for expenses incurred from July 15,  2008, when Caylee was reported missing, to September 29 of that year,  when authorities ended their missing-person case and opened a homicide  investigation.
 But she was not ordered to pay back investigative  costs -- as the state had requested -- incurred between September 30 and  December 19, 2008. The latter is the date when Caylee's remains were  positively identified, eight days after they were found.
 While it  doesn't agree fully with the ruling, the Orange County state attorney's  office does not plan any more action to try to recoup money from  Anthony, spokesman Randy Means said.
 "We're disappointed that our  theory wasn't substantiated by the judge, but we will live with the  results of the ruling," Means added. "We're pleased ... that some of the  money will be returned to the taxpayers. Unfortunately, it wasn't  anywhere close to what the state agencies thought they were due." 
 A  jury acquitted Anthony in July on murder and other charges related to  her daughter's death. At the same time, she was convicted on three  lesser charges of misleading authorities in the case.
*Anthony's  attorneys admitted she lied to authorities during the search for her  daughter, saying she knew the girl was dead.* Her attorneys have claimed  that young Caylee died accidentally.
 There was no immediate  reaction to the ruling from Anthony's camp. But at a hearing earlier  this month, one of her lawyers, J. Cheney Mason, characterized the  effort to make his client pay as unfair, given her acquittal on the most  serious charge of murder.
 "What about the justice for the  defense that we won?" Mason said, contending the prosecution wanted  reimbursement for crimes that had nothing to do with those for which  Anthony was convicted. 
 In his ruling Thursday, Perry granted  $61,505.12 to the Florida Department of Law Enforcement for "costs ...  reasonably related to the investigative work provided as a result of  (Anthony) providing false information as to the location of her  daughter, Caylee Anthony, and making other false misrepresentations."
 For  the same reasons, $10,283.90 will go toward the Metropolitan  Surveillance Bureau "for electronic surveillance costs from July 22,  2008, through September 29, 2008," the judge determined.
 And the  Orange County Sheriff's Office is to be reimbursed $25,837.96 for its  costs during that time. But that figure could rise.
 Perry stated  that some expense reports from that office "were not adequately broken  down in order to determine the work performed (between) July 15, 2008,  through September 29, 2008." He requested that 30 individuals submit  revised reports by September 19, after which he could order Anthony to  pay back more.
 Perry denied requests from the state attorney's  office for reimbursement of its costs, beyond $50 "for the costs of  prosecution of the (three) misdemeanor convictions."
 In sum, the judge on Thursday ordered Anthony to pay authorities $97,626.98.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 27, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> *(CNN)* -- *Casey Anthony owes authorities just under $98,000 for  the costs of investigating the disappearance of her 2-year-old  daughter, Caylee, in 2008, a Florida judge ruled Thursday.*
> The  decision means prosecutors are set to recoup less than one-fifth of the  more than $516,000 that they had sought. The state had argued that if it  were not for the 25-year-old Orlando woman's lies, investigators  wouldn't have had to expend the time and money to find her daughter's  body.
> They searched for five months, eventually finding Caylee's  skeletal remains in woods less than a mile from her grandparents'  Orlando home.
> Orange County Superior Court Chief Judge Belvin  Perry Jr. found Anthony is liable for expenses incurred from July 15,  2008, when Caylee was reported missing, to September 29 of that year,  when authorities ended their missing-person case and opened a homicide  investigation.
> ...



As much as I hate that slut, this is nothing more than the DA and Sheriff trying to save face after a cluster fuck of an investigation and trial.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2011)

not really. they have the right to have funds returned. sometimes if a person does something really fucking stupid they need to pay back the search and rescue funds too. i'm thinking maybe they want to make sure if she writes a book or some shit she doesn't profit from killing her kid.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 27, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> not really. they have the right to have funds returned. sometimes if a person does something really fucking stupid they need to pay back the search and rescue funds too. i'm thinking maybe they want to make sure if she writes a book or some shit she doesn't profit from killing her kid.




They are only going after her because they lost _and_ she's going to financially win at some point with her story.  I agree they have the right to go after her, but how many other murderers have they financially went after in that same jurisdiction?


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 27, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> They are only going after her because they lost _and_ she's going to financially win at some point with her story.  I agree they have the right to go after her, but how many other murderers have they financially went after in that same jurisdiction?



I'd wager this is the first.  And it's only because it's such a high profile case that Casey Anthony is at some point in the future going to profit from it.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2011)

maybe they'd have left her alone if she killed a man not a little girl that depended on her to protect her. who knows why they did and i don't care if it was pride motivated i'm glad they did it. she knew her child was dead and led them on an expensive wild goose chase. the money and man power could have been used on something better. it was _your_ money after all.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 27, 2011)

We still don't know the crazy bitch actually did it.  Of course I'm not saying she doesn't know how the kid died, but there's a whole lot of unanswered questions hence the jury's verdict.


----------

